

Dealing with the digital afterlife of a hacker - chobo
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/michael-hamelin-legacy-encryption-death/

======
junto
Google has an Inactive Account Manager:
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3036546?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3036546?hl=en)

Inactive Account Manager is a way for users to share parts of their account
data or notify someone if they’ve been inactive for a certain period of time.
To set up Inactive Account Manager, go to
www.google.com/settings/account/inactive and click Setup.

I've done this so my family can access my Google account. I also intend to
write a letter to my wife with my password manager password, which holds the
keys to the kingdom.

------
jeffbarr
I have been thinking of setting up a Secret Sharing model
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_distribution](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_distribution))
and giving parts of my key info to each of my 5 children.

------
secabeen
This exact thing is why I keep a physically printed master list of passwords
in a safe location, accessible (if not convenient) to my heirs.

